# קורטני



## leicestergirl

hey ive been searching for my name in hebrew. I have been told this is it קורטני could anyone please post on this thread what this actually translates to so i know it is right


----------



## Adam S.

leicestergirl said:


> קורטני


Courtney


----------



## leicestergirl

spot on   thank you very much


----------



## Adam S.

Greetings from Borat


----------



## leicestergirl

hi...ive since ben told this is not right for my name and been given another translation. Below are the two translations i have and was wondering if people can help me in telling me which one is right.

קורטני translation 1
 
 
קורטני translation 2
 
hope someone can help


----------



## amikama

I don't see any difference between the two 'translations'. They are identical (and correct).


----------



## leicestergirl

thats what i thought. just wanted to make sure though


----------



## Talib

The difference is only in the font used.


----------



## leicestergirl

thank you for your help


----------



## amikama

Talib said:


> The difference is only in the font used.


I don't see different fonts  (Both are Times New Roman. Maybe it's just my computer?)


----------



## leicestergirl

do they both still say courtney though?


----------



## Talib

Yes, they say the same thing.


----------



## kishmish

amikama said:


> I don't see different fonts  (Both are Times New Roman. Maybe it's just my computer?)


 
apparently it's your computer. the first one is Times New Roman and the second Arial.


----------

